# Rockshox Poploc Remote Lever



## Archeress (7 Oct 2017)

Hi Folks!

I've just ordered an upgrade fork for my GT Timberline, a Rockshox XC30, 29er, straight 1 1/8" Steerer, QR. An upgrade fork for my GT is increasingly hard to find, and I found somewhere selling some brand new OEM ones that are ready for the remote lockout, but are being sold without lockout lever.

I was wondering if anyone has a poploc lever knocking around that I could purchase?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Oct 2017)

I've got one - it's off a Rockshox Dart 3 that came off my bike when I upgraded the forks to Foxs. It's in perfect working order but has a few wee bits of paint missing for rattling round in my spares box for a few years. I'll get some pics up loaded


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Oct 2017)

Here you go. is this the one you're after?


----------



## Archeress (7 Oct 2017)

Ffoeg said:


> Here you go. is this the one you're after?
> 
> 
> View attachment 377489
> View attachment 377490


That will do nicely. How much do you want for it?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Oct 2017)

How does £15 posted (1st class) sound? And for that I'll chuck in a new cable and couple of feet of outer sheathing too?


----------



## Archeress (7 Oct 2017)

That sounds very reasonable. Can send payment using Barclays app if you're okay pming me a sort code and account number?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Oct 2017)

Yeah, that'll be fine. PM on it's way


----------



## Archeress (10 Oct 2017)

Thank you @Ffoeg, parcel arrived this morning. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Oct 2017)

Excellent news indeed  

I'm glad it arrived safely and quickly too

(In case your wondering the metal ferrule goes at the fork end of the outer, and plastic at the top)

Enjoy


----------

